# WoW Privatserver nutzen legal?



## PowerWaffel (9. September 2011)

ich habe schon viel gehöhrt über Privatserver aber ich frage mich ob die legal sind sie zu nutzen?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. September 2011)

in deutschland je nachdem, eine serveremulation ohne orig quellcode vom hersteller ist legal, sobald auch nur eine zeile orig. code vorhanden ist sind sie illegal.
der rest ist grauzone, die meisten priv server zummindest was wow angeht sind meines wissens  so zu 99%  illegal sein da sie teile des orig. code enthalten, die ofiziellen patches nutzen ...

wenn der server aber z.b. in usa steht ist der auf jeden fall, egal was der quellcode sagt, nach der dortigen rechtsprechung illegal etc...
wobei blizzard da um einiges mehr hinter her ist als origin und ea damals bei uo, dort waren freeshards gang und gäbe und sind es heute noch, ich glaube nen ofiziellen uo server gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## GxGamer (9. September 2011)

Nein ist es nicht.

Die Serverdaten, welche benötigt werden sind immer gestohlen.
Denn Blizzard bietet es nicht an und unterstützt es nicht.
Zudem sind Manipulationen an der Software seitens der AGB von Blizzard auch untersagt.

Die Diskussion ist an dieser Stelle beendet.

-Closed-


----------

